# Making your own flex shaft



## rooterboy

Hello, folks I have been trying to make my own flex shaft and the challenge seems to be in the covering like Rick says. I have tried the 1/2" pex B plastic tubing for 3/8" cable. I made a 35' and a 75'. I lubed one with lube grease and the other with marine lube. What I have found is when I run the drill if forward it binds up momentarily that springs and the cutter spins. I was trying an dewalt drill that spins at 1500 rpm's. Than I was trying to use 5/16" inner core cable for kitchen drain lines I tried very flexible pvc air hose and it just twisted up. Today I tried clear plastic 3/8" id water tubing for the 5/16" cable it ran in reverse OK not if forward. I believe that the cable is torquing up around the inner core and this makes it thicker so it binds in the tubing.


----------



## rooterboy

There is only 1/8th inch of space for the 3/8" cable with the flex shaft I have chosen. For the 5/16th cable there is only 1/16th of space for the cable to spin. I am thinking of using 1/2" inside diameter pep for the 5/16" cable which would give me 3/16th of space between the cable and covering. Hopefully this will fit down a kitchen sink. I am also thinking of using 3/4" pex for the 3/8th inch cable I want to use for 3" to 6" lines that would give me 3/8th inches of space in the covering. What suggestions do you guys have. I am low on cash and not in the market to buy the Clog Dog at this time, thanks David


----------



## rooterboy

I wanted to mention one other thing, there is a new flex shaft system called the Zip Zip from drainrehapsolutions for $2,800. I am not sponsoring them and do not own the system. The website mentioned they would be at the 2019 trade show WWETT 2019. Just putting it out there a system for $2000 less that the clog dog. Do not know if I am comparing apples to apples I am willing to learn. thanks David


----------



## Tango

Why don't you check my post on that site what I think the proper sheath pipe to use.

flex shaft for kitchen lines won't work here.


----------



## gear junkie

rooterboy said:


> I wanted to mention one other thing, there is a new flex shaft system called the Zip Zip from drainrehapsolutions for $2,800. I am not sponsoring them and do not own the system. The website mentioned they would be at the 2019 trade show WWETT 2019. Just putting it out there a system for $2000 less that the clog dog. Do not know if I am comparing apples to apples I am willing to learn. thanks David


I'd recommend to not buy the zip zip. Although much cheaper then any other flex shaft machine, it would be waste of money because it wouldn't work.


----------



## rooterboy

gear junkie I have a lot of respect for your knowledge on flex shaft I saw a you tube post where you were trying to remove a patch that did not work well and you discussed flex shaft manufactures and you stated you would use what worked. You also stated that you burned up two covers for your flex shaft trying to mill because it did not use water to cool down the cable. My question is could I buy the cover alone and make my own flex shaft? thanks David


----------



## rooterboy

gear junkie said:


> I'd recommend to not buy the zip zip. Although much cheaper then any other flex shaft machine, it would be waste of money because it wouldn't work.


Why would it not work?


----------



## rooterboy

Tango said:


> Why don't you check my post on that site what I think the proper sheath pipe to use.
> 
> flex shaft for kitchen lines won't work here.


How about offering suggestions?
Have you made your own flex shaft?
I tried a few covers so far they have not worked that well:sad2:


----------



## Tango

I would try the irrigation tube at HD, thin and flexible. I can't talk with experience because I haven't made one or tried one so here's a thought, just like a drum cable it should be less exposed and rolled in a coil to prevent it from twisting.


----------



## gear junkie

rooterboy said:


> gear junkie I have a lot of respect for your knowledge on flex shaft I saw a you tube post where you were trying to remove a patch that did not work well and you discussed flex shaft manufactures and you stated you would use what worked. You also stated that you burned up two covers for your flex shaft trying to mill because it did not use water to cool down the cable. My question is could I buy the cover alone and make my own flex shaft? thanks David


Everyone has different priorities so I can't answer if you should make your own. Might end up spending alot of time when you could have bought a real FS and started making money with it.

Burning up the 2 FS covers.....I think I had almost 3 or 4 hours of constant run time before they burned up. Definitely not a real scenario....most drain cleaning jobs take about 30 minutes and each blockage is between 10 seconds to a few minutes.

I have made my own flex shaft and it doesn't work well for the same reason you found. Everyone on the ridgid forum talking about how they made their own flex shaft has no videos to prove how it does so I'm not believing anything until I see it. 

I'm not about to mention why the zip zip won't work. I'd bet the owner has a google alert for that term....he can figure it out himself why it won't work.

Do you have a camera?


----------



## rooterboy

gear junkie, no I do not own a camera yet. I do like the clear pictures you post in your videos of drain cleaning though.


----------



## chonkie

gear junkie said:


> I'm not about to mention why the zip zip won't work. I'd bet the owner has a google alert for that term....he can figure it out himself why it won't work.



So I did a quick search for zip zip and i think I know why it won't work ...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL

*confessions from an old timer*



rooterboy said:


> Hello, folks I have been trying to make my own flex shaft <snip> Until this was posted I had never heard of a drain cleaning flex/shaft. I googled it and came up with clog-dog and a debut video.
> 
> Looking at the viedo he the actor mentiones its so clean makes no mess.
> 
> Yet the video shows entry in the floor of a kitchen cabinet [S-Trap ?] He mentions turning on the water to lubericate. Would not on a complety blocked drain over-flow the pipe and make a real mess.
> 
> Better way ... jet it using my jet attach.
> 
> *I call this "Jet Attach" Used when a kitchen drain must be jetted .*
> *Take the fernco apart, screw the female adapter on the marvel at the drain connection in the wall. reconnect the fernco with the tee facing down. Rope comes up loops around the faucet secure with a half hitch. Under the tee put a five gallon bucket. Jetter hose now goes in the short piece and through the tee as far as you can push it. Now turn on the jetter all the water that the jetter is using flows into the bucket. As soon as the blockage is penetrated the water then flows down the pipe. This works good no mess ... unless you dump the bucket or overflow it! This is not a tool for stupid users !!! *​


----------



## gear junkie

The easier way to do kitchen sinks now.


----------



## gear junkie

rooterboy said:


> gear junkie, no I do not own a camera yet. I do like the clear pictures you post in your videos of drain cleaning though.


I'd stop right there on the flex shaft idea and buy a cable machine


----------



## JGT

Doesnt even look like the zip zip drum rotates lol spend half the time fighting the flexshaft. Looks like a giant expensive holder for your flex shaft


----------



## rooterboy

Tango said:


> I would try the irrigation tube at HD, thin and flexible. I can't talk with experience because I haven't made one or tried one so here's a thought, just like a drum cable it should be less exposed and rolled in a coil to prevent it from twisting.


I do not irrigation hose will work well in my opinion


----------



## rooterboy

gear junkie said:


> I'd stop right there on the flex shaft idea and buy a cable machine



I have been doing plumbing since 1979. I used to use the spartan 1065's and Spartan 100's in the Air Force. I also owned a Spartan 300. now I own a Ridgid K-60 K-60sp 11/4" cable for general and some 1 1/4" ridgid k 1500 cable I have the drill to spin the cable and three machines. I also have other main line machines and a few kitchen 3/8" cable machines and at least three hand held drill two general and one ridgid. I even have a small electric jetter 
And a few tires of 3/8th 1/2" and 3/4 cable. So I did not fall off the turnip truck yesterday. I will continue to research the flex shaft cable.


----------



## rooterboy

I think another good flex shaft cover for cable would be jetter hose I will need to look into the price of the hose and the inside diameter and outside diameter of the hose. I know it is flexible and strong.


----------



## rooterboy

Aren't there any members who have had good luck with making there own flex shaft and using it. I know Rick has!


----------



## gear junkie

rooterboy said:


> I have been doing plumbing since 1979. I used to use the spartan 1065's and Spartan 100's in the Air Force. I also owned a Spartan 300. now I own a Ridgid K-60 K-60sp 11/4" cable for general and some 1 1/4" ridgid k 1500 cable I have the drill to spin the cable and three machines. I also have other main line machines and a few kitchen 3/8" cable machines and at least three hand held drill two general and one ridgid. I even have a small electric jetter
> And a few tires of 3/8th 1/2" and 3/4 cable. So I did not fall off the turnip truck yesterday. I will continue to research the flex shaft cable.


I'm not implying you did fall off the turnip truck. What I'm trying to help you on is from wasting a huge amount of time by buying a non-functional machine and providing substandard results by not using with a camera.


----------



## rooterboy

*facebook link?*



gear junkie said:


> I'd stop right there on the flex shaft idea and buy a cable machine



your facebook link does not work for me?


----------



## rooterboy

gear junkie said:


> I'm not implying you did fall off the turnip truck. What I'm trying to help you on is from wasting a huge amount of time by buying a non-functional machine and providing substandard results by not using with a camera.


Thanks gear junkie I thought you were implying something else:sad2:. I appreciate your input and feedback, David:smile:

I also forgot to mention that I keep on my van, a Ridgid K-50 with 80' of cable and a Ridgid K45af for my inside work drain cleaning and cleaning from the roof vent. But not for root blockages.


----------



## rooterboy

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> rooterboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, folks I have been trying to make my own flex shaft <snip> Until this was posted I had never heard of a drain cleaning flex/shaft. I googled it and came up with clog-dog and a debut video.
> 
> Looking at the viedo he the actor mentiones its so clean makes no mess.
> 
> Yet the video shows entry in the floor of a kitchen cabinet [S-Trap ?] He mentions turning on the water to lubericate. Would not on a complety blocked drain over-flow the pipe and make a real mess.
> 
> Better way ... jet it using my jet attach.
> 
> *I call this "Jet Attach" Used when a kitchen drain must be jetted .*
> *Take the fernco apart, screw the female adapter on the marvel at the drain connection in the wall. reconnect the fernco with the tee facing down. Rope comes up loops around the faucet secure with a half hitch. Under the tee put a five gallon bucket. Jetter hose now goes in the short piece and through the tee as far as you can push it. Now turn on the jetter all the water that the jetter is using flows into the bucket. As soon as the blockage is penetrated the water then flows down the pipe. This works good no mess ... unless you dump the bucket or overflow it! This is not a tool for stupid users !!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Plumber Bill I like the jetter solution for kitchen sinks
Click to expand...


----------



## SewerRatz

rooterboy said:


> your facebook link does not work for me?


You and I are in the same boat with that facebook link, we are not cool enough to be invited in.


----------



## gear junkie

Facebook link was from a long time ago. Forgot it was there.


----------



## plumber check

After having success with flexible shaft cable in the last months, I'm upgrading to a new flexible shaft cable machine, the ZIP-ZIP Revolution model. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> After having success with flexible shaft cable in the last months, I'm upgrading to a new flexible shaft cable machine, the ZIP-ZIP Revolution model. I can't wait to get it.


What factors about the Revolution did you like enough to buy one?


----------



## plumber check

@gear junkie. I loved using my 1/2” stand alone cable with renssi clutch kit for the last few months but didn’t want to have my cable laid out on the floor anymore so i order the zip-zip revolution for a cleaner more professional look.
I can’t wait yo get it so i can try it out on a root job


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> @gear junkie. I loved using my 1/2” stand alone cable with renssi clutch kit for the last few months but didn’t want to have my cable laid out on the floor anymore so i order the zip-zip revolution for a cleaner more professional look.
> I can’t wait yo get it so i can try it out on a root job


You mentioned your bare FS was 75' From my understanding the revolution is 66'. If that's correct, then I would think the loss in van space, farther distance and $4k wouldn't be worth the gain in appearance. Heck at that price, spend 1k more for a clog dog and get almost twice the distance, same weight and designed correctly.


----------



## plumber check

@gear junkie. For starters, I want to say that I understand that everybody's needs are different. For me, after my experience of a few months of using the Zip Zip flexible shaft cable laid out on the floor on drop cloths, it wasn't complicated to see that this was a superior way to clean drains/sewers. I'm now cleaning out drains 100%, using my cable in combination with my Ridgid camera. You are so right about flexible shaft cable, it does do everything you say it does.


I ordered the ZIP-ZIP Revolution model because it's the same thing like having the cable but now I have the benefit of a rotating drum. No more cables laid out on the floor and it will give me the professional look that matches the quality of the service that I offer. And it's a no-brainer to me that it will be a cleaner service that I will be providing to my clients. In my opinion, it looks so slick and clean. It almost looks like a Harley Davidson...lol And I can quick connect my 75' cable to the 66' from the machine for greater distances. 

At the same time it's the best priced flexible shaft cable machine that I could find on the market. I do think that I could have continued without the machine but I felt the time was right for me to upgrade. But that doesn't stop other guys from just buying a flexible shaft cable length (and clutch) with some chains as I did and doing it this way. I tell all the guys here that can't afford the machine to do just that, as I did when I started. It works fine and the job gets done!


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> @gear junkie. For starters, I want to say that I understand that everybody's needs are different. For me, after my experience of a few months of using the Zip Zip flexible shaft cable laid out on the floor on drop cloths, it wasn't complicated to see that this was a superior way to clean drains/sewers. I'm now cleaning out drains 100%, using my cable in combination with my Ridgid camera. You are so right about flexible shaft cable, it does do everything you say it does.
> 
> 
> I ordered the ZIP-ZIP Revolution model because it's the same thing like having the cable but now I have the benefit of a rotating drum. No more cables laid out on the floor and it will give me the professional look that matches the quality of the service that I offer. And it's a no-brainer to me that it will be a cleaner service that I will be providing to my clients. In my opinion, it looks so slick and clean. It almost looks like a Harley Davidson...lol And I can quick connect my 75' cable to the 66' from the machine for greater distances.
> 
> At the same time it's the best priced flexible shaft cable machine that I could find on the market. I do think that I could have continued without the machine but I felt the time was right for me to upgrade. But that doesn't stop other guys from just buying a flexible shaft cable length (and clutch) with some chains as I did and doing it this way. I tell all the guys here that can't afford the machine to do just that, as I did when I started. It works fine and the job gets done!


Renssi is my preferred chain knocker and makes alot of great products, but that clutch isn't one of them. I've gone through 3 and not one works as reliably as a cordless drill clutch. 

Everything works the first time you use it but the design flaws that's obvious on the zip zip fleet and revolution leads me to believe that the drain rehab solutions guys don't know what they're doing. 2nd reason why I say this, is I met them at the show and based off their questions, they had little to no experience. 3rd reason why I say this is because they sell "pipe patch" kits....no they don't. They sell the raw components. Definitely not Source One Environmental pipe patch kits....so they're outright lying to plumbers who thought they were buying authentic S1E products. 4th reason is because they've even tried to get people to message me just to figure out the construction of the clog dog....if they want to see one....at least have the decency of buying one to copy. I mean heck...you're in Montreal....they're in Montreal....small world. You work at Drain Dancar?

If it works for you great but I'm going to pass. I work too hard for my money to buy products that don't last from people that don't know what they're doing. But you know what....maybe I'm all wrong.....who knows right. I'll get a better look at the WWETT show.


----------



## plumber check

@gear junkie. As for your post, I'm sorry to hear. If you say so. Yes I'm in Montreal. I do like to try new different products, that's why I bought the flexible shaft cable. Up here in Montreal there is a Trenchless Technology equipment dealer called ASC Trenchless Technologies (they are a dealer for the UK Trenchless Technology leader RSM). They have been advertising Pipe Patch Repair kits to us. If RSM UK is infringing on Source One by referring to their product as the same name, maybe someone should tell them. But I do buy from many places and love to try new things as most of us do. I'll try anything once if it there is logic to it. And when I find something I like I can't help talking about it for a while. But it's ok... I won't bring up any company or product here if it seems to be different from the general trend. I guess I'll start discussing equipment with my wife from now on...lol. Take care.


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> @gear junkie. As for your post, I'm sorry to hear. If you say so. Yes I'm in Montreal. I do like to try new different products, that's why I bought the flexible shaft cable. Up here in Montreal there is a Trenchless Technology equipment dealer called ASC Trenchless Technologies (they are a dealer for the UK Trenchless Technology leader RSM). They have been advertising Pipe Patch Repair kits to us. If RSM UK is infringing on Source One by referring to their product as the same name, maybe someone should tell them. But I do buy from many places and love to try new things as most of us do. I'll try anything once if it there is logic to it. And when I find something I like I can't help talking about it for a while. But it's ok... I won't bring up any company or product here if it seems to be different from the general trend. I guess I'll start discussing equipment with my wife from now on...lol. Take care.



ASC calls it "Nodig Patch", RSM calls it a "sectional repair"....says it right on their websites. I know the guys at RSM UK and they're a great bunch of guys.

So really Drain Rehab Solutions is the one infringing on Source One. 

Excellent attempt at trying to deflect attention away from the shoddy business practices of Drain Rehab Solutions


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> @ShtRnsdownhill as requested by you
> 
> Tools pics & job
> -2 working tables self-m
> -packer balloon
> -push rod, winch, and standard air compressor
> -Ridgid camera
> -air rods
> 
> Will post 2 posts for this since attachment limit has been reached


You did this post back in july 2018.....Aug 2018 you said this 

"Hi gear junkie,
I've been watching your Youtube videos over the last few months and they are really informative. Thanks for all the information you share. I went to read up on Clog Dog's website and saw a link to a tool manufacturer (Renssi) ans as I was browsing their site I came across a company named Drain Rehab Solutions that on there website it says they sell flexible shaft cables. What are your thoughts on this quality? I am considering buying some since they are local for me. Any feedback would be appreciated thanks"

Why would you ask me about Drain Rehab Solutions when you had one at least one month earlier? Because from my standpoint it sounds like you work for them and came here trying to sound a regular plumber....scandalous as all hell.


----------



## gear junkie

lol even your name plumber check..... Johnny di Paulo sounds like the same name of the owner of Drain Dancar and Drain Rehab solutions.


----------



## Fatpat

Damn gear called it....
Haha


----------



## Tango

I'm getting the same impression that this thread has derailed more towards a sales ad in disguise.

Seriously it doesn't add up.


----------



## Tango

Well look at that, the 514 area phone code in the ad for the machine is for montreal....


----------



## plumber check

@gear junkie. Your too funny.......those pics are not even from my job site they were sent to me before i started doing pipe lining.
I will keep you posted as soon as i get my zip zip ......have a good one!!


----------



## gear junkie

plumber check said:


> @gear junkie. Your too funny.......those pics are not even from my job site they were sent to me before i started doing pipe lining.
> I will keep you posted as soon as i get my zip zip ......have a good one!!


 See you at the show Giovanni!


----------



## Standard Drain

I have all 3 sizes of the clog dogs. And Im sad to say that the 1/4 inch and 5/16 machines have really not held up by any standards. Right off the bat you can tell the flex cables are cheaply made in china.

I have changed to the picote miller machines and am already blown away by the superior quality.

I have the:

Picote Mini-Cleaner (3/8 super flex shaft x 55 ft)
Picote Mini-Miller (3/8 normal flex shaft x 65 ft)
Picote Maxi-Miller (1/2 flex shaft x 110 ft)


The only machine from clog dog worth a purchase is the 3/8 machine with 125 ft of cable. It allows me to clean the longer mainlines.


----------

